# Operation:  PileDriver



## Capt. Cheatham (Nov 19, 2009)

*

*

*A short video that I have re-edited. The video is about the role that this one US Navy Seabee Battalion has played during its tour of Iraq. Instead of building things, there mission was changed to that of Convoy Protection - an extrememly hazardous and vulnerable mission. My cousin's son Adam Dueer was a member of this outfit.*


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Dec 3, 2009)

*VERY NICE VIDEO, CAPTAIN!!  I used to make music video's way back when I was in high school in the early 1970's, and I can honestly say your work is inspiring!*


----------

